# Trek noob...which Madone 7 is this?



## KenOnBass (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I’m not exactly new to road biking, but am new to the world of high end bikes and Treks model names. I've been looking at upgrading to a bike under $1500, so I just recently bought a used Madone from a friend of a friend on a different friend’s recommendation who said it was a steal. 

I can’t figure out the year, frameset style, and other model details based on the Trek model nomenclature. As far as I can tell it’s a Madone 7 series with Dura Ace brakes, shifters, and cassette and Ultegra derailleur. The rear wheel was changed because the original Race X lite had a crack. It’s an amazing bike…far too good for me. Can you give me more details? Looking forward to learning here! Ken


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

KenOnBass said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I’m not exactly new to road biking, but am new to the world of high end bikes and Treks model names. I've been looking at upgrading to a bike under $1500, so I just recently bought a used Madone from a friend of a friend on a different friend’s recommendation who said it was a steal.
> 
> I can’t figure out the year, frameset style, and other model details based on the Trek model nomenclature. As far as I can tell it’s a Madone 7 series with Dura Ace brakes, shifters, and cassette and Ultegra derailleur. The rear wheel was changed because the original Race X lite had a crack. It’s an amazing bike…far too good for me. Can you give me more details? Looking forward to learning here! Ken
> ...


Don't think its a 7 series...Doesn't have KVF nor integrated brakes. Probably pre-2013, either 6.9SSL or 6 series depending on the carbon. What does it state on the seat tube OCLV or OCLV2 ???


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

2012 model year frame (assuming it says 700 Series Carbon) Looks like a frameset that the guy built. DA7900 shifters, FSA crank and DA 7800 brakes. That front wheel is from 2009 at the latest. The bike wouldn't have come from Trek with that spec. 
That said, those are all nice parts and I wouldn't have a problem riding it.

Oh yeah... Not a 7 Series. That was intro'd in 2013. If it's "700" carbon it's an SSL. 600 carbon is a 6 Series. 500 = 5 Series and so on.


----------



## KenOnBass (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks, it says 700 series carbon (that's why I incorrectly assumed 7 series). Very helpful! Don't think it says OCLV2, just OCLV. Thanks guys!


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's one that looks close... Trek Bicycle


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

6.9 SSL. 2012. I had one, great bike.


----------



## Ultegra134 (Nov 30, 2013)

The Madone 7 came out in 2013 anyway.


----------

